# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  O OTE ανακοίνωσε τις τιμές χονδρικής του VDSL2 στους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους

## nm96027

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες ο *ΟΤΕ* ανακοίνωσε στους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους τις *τιμές χονδρικής μεταπώλησης* για προϊόντα *VDSL2* σύνδεσης. 

Πρόκειται για τα προγράμματα σύνδεσης με ταχύτητες *30/2.5Mbps* και* 50/5Mbps* (download/upload) και οι τιμές αφορούν την μεταπώληση υπηρεσιών VDSL2 από τον ΟΤΕ στους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους, σύμφωνα με το *μοντέλο bitstream*. 

Όπως είναι γνωστό ο ΟΤΕ έχει ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζει δίκτυο πρόσβασης μέσω VDSL2 (FTTC) στην Αλεξανδρούπολη, την Κομοτηνή, την Ξάνθη, τις Σέρρες και του Ζωγράφου ενώ πριν λίγους μήνες ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες στους δήμους Βούλας και Βουλιαγμένης. 

Η διαθεσιμότητα των υπηρεσιών VDSL2 αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει μέσα στις επόμενες εβδομάδες, πάντα σύμφωνα με ανεπίσημες πληροφορίες, από την *Κομοτηνή*, ενώ οι υπόλοιπες πόλεις θα προστεθούν το αμέσως χρονικό διάστημα. Για τον δήμο Ζωγράφου η πρόβλεψη έναρξης των υπηρεσιών τοποθετείται περί το τέλος Μαρτίου ενώ για τους δήμους Βούλας και Βουλιαγμένης περί τον Ιούνιο.

----------


## psyxakias

Πολύ θετική εξέλιξη, αναμένουμε να δούμε πως θα πάνε οι πρώτες περιοχές και πως θα επεκταθεί η διαθεσιμότητα περαιτέρω. Σύμφωνα με όλες τις περιοχές που αναφέρθηκαν και μερικούς πολύ πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς μου... πιστεύω πως θα δοθεί διαθεσιμότητα VDSL, όταν τελειώσουν όλα τα έργα, το πολύ σε 150 χιλιάδες νοικοκυριά (κάτω από το 5% της χώρας).

Οπότε έχουμε αρκετό μέλλον για να φτάσει, αν ποτέ φτάσει, η VDSL την διαθεσιμότητα ADSL υπηρεσιών. Βασικό όμως είναι ότι, όσο και αν υπάρχουν διαφωνίες και ενστάσεις για το πως θα υλοποιηθεί, η παροχή VDSL από τον ΟΤΕ (και η εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών) φέρνει ένα βήμα πιο κοντά και την παροχή FTTH υπηρεσιών. Το πόσο μικρό ή μεγάλο θα είναι το τελικό βήμα, άγνωστο.

----------


## hoannis

Από τιμές στον τελικό καταναλωτή, ξέρουμε κάτι?

----------


## tzelen

Ποιό VDSL, εδώ το ADSL περιμένουμε ακόμα. Σε όλο το νότιο τμήμα της Αργυρούπολης είναι τραγική η κατάσταση.

----------


## lehrer

> Πρόκειται για τα προγράμματα σύνδεσης με ταχύτητες 30/2.5Mbps και 50/5Mbps (download/upload) και οι τιμές αφορούν την μεταπώληση υπηρεσιών VDSL από τον ΟΤΕ στους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους, σύμφωνα με το μοντέλο bitstream.


Μια ερωτηση που ισως φανει κουτη. Οι εναλλακτικοι θα μπορουν να δινουν vdsl οπως δινουν τωρα adsl χωρις ο πελατης να πληρωνει παγιο στον ΟΤΕ η θα πρεπει ο συνδρομητης να εχει ΟΤΕ και το ιντερνετ θα ειναι απο εναλλακτικο;

----------


## nm96027

> Μια ερωτηση που ισως φανει κουτη. Οι εναλλακτικοι θα μπορουν να δινουν vdsl οπως δινουν τωρα adsl χωρις ο πελατης να πληρωνει παγιο στον ΟΤΕ η θα πρεπει ο συνδρομητης να εχει ΟΤΕ και το ιντερνετ θα ειναι απο εναλλακτικο;


Πλέον οι εναλλακτικοί έχουν την δυνατότητα μεταπώλησης όλων των υπηρεσιών του ΟΤΕ και της έκδοσης λογαριασμού με το δικό τους εμπορικό σήμα. Δηλαδή κάποιος πάροχος μπορεί να αγοράσει εξολοκλήρου υπηρεσίες φωνής και adsl/vdsl από τον ΟΤΕ και να τις μεταπουλήσει στην λιανική. Τα λεγόμενα πακέτα ΧΕΠ δεν είναι δημοφιλή μέχρι τώρα, γιατί η σχετική ρύθμιση ήρθε μετά την άνθιση του LLU οπότε οι εναλλακτικοί δεν είχαν ανάγκη από τέτοια προϊόντα.

----------


## psyxakias

> Μια ερωτηση που ισως φανει κουτη. Οι εναλλακτικοι θα μπορουν να δινουν vdsl οπως δινουν τωρα adsl χωρις ο πελατης να πληρωνει παγιο στον ΟΤΕ η θα πρεπει ο συνδρομητης να εχει ΟΤΕ και το ιντερνετ θα ειναι απο εναλλακτικο;


Υποθέτω πως θα γίνει όπως παλιά με τις "ΑΡΥΣ" υπηρεσίες, με πιο πιθανό το 2ο σενάριο. Παλιά υπήρχε και η δυνατότητα να παίρνεις γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ και πρόσβαση από τον πάροχο (= 2 λογαριασμοί), αλλά και τα δύο από τον πάροχο σε 1 λογαριασμό. Το "πάγιο" του ΟΤΕ υπήρχε και στα δύο, ενώ ακόμα και τώρα υπάρχει ένα πάγιο LLU ενσωματωμένο στους λογαριασμούς των εναλλακτικών.

ΥΓ. Με πρόλαβε ο νουμεράκιας  :Razz:

----------


## Oldboy

Άντε ,άντε να προχωράμε σιγά σιγά.
Καιρός να προχωρήσει η VDSL και να μπούν στο παιχνίδι οι εναλλακτικοί που λογικά θα επιταχύνουν τις εξελίξεις.

----------


## Jazzer

Σίγουρα πρόκειται για μεγάλη είδηση, για να δούμε όμως, θα υπάρξει τελικά μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον από τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους ή αυτό θα είναι περιορισμένο ;  :Thinking:

----------


## ermis333

*Ποιές είναι οι τιμές χονδρικής γνωρίζουμε;;*

----------


## nm96027

> Σίγουρα πρόκειται για μεγάλη είδηση, για να δούμε όμως, θα υπάρξει τελικά μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον από τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους ή αυτό θα είναι περιορισμένο ;


Είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο πως θα υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον από τους "μεγάλους". 

Η Cyta προχθες δήλωσε πως δεν ενδιαφέρεται για μεταπώληση και θα πάει κατευθείαν σε συνεγκαταστάσεις με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται. Νομίζω πως τουλάχιστον Forthnet, hol ίσως και wind θα μπουν στο παιχνίδι.

----------


## Sovjohn

Το νέο είναι καλό σίγουρα, αν και η γεωγραφικά περιορισμένη διαθεσιμότητα, και κυρίως, η έλλειψη δημοσιοποιημένου κανονισμού για φασματικές παρεμβολές, δεν νομίζω να κάνει τους εναλλακτικούς να "λυσσάνε να παρέχουν VDSL".

Ακόμα και χωρίς δικές τους υποδομές (δηλαδή παρέχοντας bitstream), ο κάθε ενεργοποιημένος συνδρομητής VDSL με default ρυθμίσεις, σημαίνει δεκάδες ADSL αντίστοιχους στο ίδιο Α/Κ που πλήττονται τόσο πολύ από το crosstalk, που μπορεί να χάσουν και... την μισή τους ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού.

Γι' αυτό, άλλωστε, υποψιάζομαι ότι εμπορικά ξεκινάει από επαρχία, σε περιοχές όπου το πλήθος γραμμών ανά ΚΑΦΑΟ / ανά Α/Κ είναι περισσότερο διασκορπισμένο από ότι π.χ. στην Αττική, ώστε να γίνουν αντιληπτές και οι πρακτικές συνέπειες.

Με βάση, πάντως, παλιότερη διαβούλευση της ΕΕΤΤ, ο φασματικός κανονισμός για τα VDSL κτλ είναι "υπό διαμόρφωση", και αποκλείω το ενδεχόμενο να υπάρχει σε ισχύ τον Φλεβάρη ή Μάρτη.  :Razz:

----------


## magnuslupus

Εγώ δεν είμαι και πολύ αισιόδοξος ως προς τις τιμές... 

κάτι μου λέει οτι θα μας το πάρουν το σκάλπ  :ROFL:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εγώ δεν είμαι και πολύ αισιόδοξος ως προς τις τιμές... 
> 
> κάτι μου λέει οτι θα μας το πάρουν το σκάλπ


Μάλλον θα πέσεις έξω στις προβλέψεις σου  :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

Η διαθεσιμότητα που (δεν) υπάρχει είναι το θέμα, καθώς και οι παρεμβολές... Οι τιμές, όχι και τόσο  :Razz: 

Συντηρητικά θα μπορούσαν να είναι Χ2 οι τιμές του ADSL και πάλι να έχουν απήχηση, ας πούμε...

----------


## mephisto

αυτο το 30/2.5 το λιγουρεύομαι...ανετα εδινα 50 ευρω αν το δινανε μαζι με τηλεφωνια και απεριοριστα αστικα υπεραστικα...

----------


## EvilHawk

> Η διαθεσιμότητα που (δεν) υπάρχει είναι το θέμα, καθώς και οι παρεμβολές... Οι τιμές, όχι και τόσο 
> 
> Συντηρητικά θα μπορούσαν να είναι Χ2 οι τιμές του ADSL και πάλι να έχουν απήχηση, ας πούμε...


Πιστεύω ότι ούτε οι παρεμβολές θα είναι θέμα ...  :Wink: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3926961
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=615
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=360

----------


## nm96027

> αυτο το 30/2.5 το λιγουρεύομαι...ανετα εδινα 50 ευρω αν το δινανε μαζι με τηλεφωνια και απεριοριστα αστικα υπεραστικα...


Θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα εφικτό και πολύ πιθανό σενάριο...

----------


## blackrose

υπεροχα, απο τη στιγμη που δεν προκειται να εχουμε ψηφιακη οπως φαινεται μεσα στο χρονο, να αποκτησουμε VDSL  :Razz:

----------


## Georgevtr

> Καιρός να προχωρήσει η VDSL και να μπούν στο παιχνίδι οι εναλλακτικοί που λογικά θα επιταχύνουν τις εξελίξεις.


Θέλεις να αναπτύξεις λίγο το σκεπτικό σου? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα εφικτό και πολύ πιθανό σενάριο...


Αλήθεια αυτό δεν είναι κάτι πάρα πολύ σχετικό, εφόσον δεν ξέρουμε τι πολιτική θα ακολουθήσει ο οτε σχετικά με τους άλλους παρόχους, και οι άλλοι πάροχοι αντίστοιχα?

Πάντως το 50ρι € για τα παραπάνω μου φαίνεται τίποτα...

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Να ρωτήσω εγω ?

Μήπως πρόκειται να βγει νόμος κατά του σπασμένου λογισμικού σύντομα?

Έτσι για να ξέρω αν είναι να ανεβώ ταχύτητα η να μειώσω κιόλας.

----------


## emeliss

Έχει ανέβει το θέμα και στο αρμόδιο site "OTE Wholesale", όπου όμως αναφέρεται

"Η λειτουργία του νέου δικτύου αναμένεται περί το τέλος του τρέχοντος έτους, οπότε και θα ξεκινήσει η εμπορική διάθεση των υπηρεσιών χονδρικής «NG Access L3».  Διευκρινίζεται ότι με την έναρξη της εμπορικής διάθεσης των νέων υπηρεσιών δεν θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η πλήρης κάλυψη του συνόλου των συνδρομητών στις προαναφερθείσες 5 αστικές περιοχές, η οποία αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί κατά το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2011."
http://www.otewholesale.gr/Wholesale...R/Default.aspx

Edit: [ Πανάρχαια πρέπει να είναι η συγκεκριμένη ανάρτηση. Θα πέσουν τουλάχιστον μέσα σε όσα αναφέρει για το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2011; ]

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Να ρωτήσω εγω ?
> 
> Μήπως πρόκειται να βγει νόμος κατά του σπασμένου λογισμικού σύντομα?
> 
> Έτσι για να ξέρω αν είναι να ανεβώ ταχύτητα η να μειώσω κιόλας.


Κοιτάω το ποστ σου σαν το avatar μου, τι ακριβώς εννοείς?

----------


## O proedros

Εδω δεν εχουμε ADSL καλα καλα. Πληρωνουμε για 24 και εχουμε 8 και μου μιλανε για VDSL. Αν ειναι να δινω ενα σκασμο λεφτα και αντι για 30 να εχω 10 τοτε δε αστο...

----------


## Νikosanagn

> Εδω δεν εχουμε ADSL καλα καλα. Πληρωνουμε για 24 και εχουμε 8 και μου μιλανε για VDSL. Αν ειναι να δινω ενα σκασμο λεφτα και αντι για 30 να εχω 10 τοτε δε αστο...


Μήπως πρέπει να ενημερωθείς πρώτα και μετά να ξαναποστάρεις...?

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> Κοιτάω το ποστ σου σαν το avatar μου, τι ακριβώς εννοείς?


εμμ.. όχι για δωρεάν λογισμικό, εννοώ για ταινίες,videogames,μουσική κλπ

Αυτή η ερώτηση είναι σημαντική επειδή βγει τέτοιος νόμος θα πάω νταϊαλαπ η 2-4 mbps το πολύ.  :ROFL:

----------


## ikyriakidis

Μετακομίστε όλοι στις Σέρρες...εκεί θα έχετε vdsl 2.

----------


## Φευ...Γάτος

> Ποιό VDSL, εδώ το ADSL περιμένουμε ακόμα. Σε όλο το νότιο τμήμα της Αργυρούπολης είναι τραγική η κατάσταση.


aDSL ή aDSL 2 ;  :ROFL: 

Παίδες, αυτό το ματζούνι, ισχυροποιεί καθόλου τη γραμμή; Εννοώ, παίζει να δούμε καλύτερες γενικά αποκρίσεις, ιδίως με το εξωτερικό; Εν ολίγοις... 

Σίγουρα θα έχουν συζητηθεί εκτενώς παρόμοιες απορίες... Θα σας ήμουν ευγνώμων αν δεν μπορείτε να μου απαντήσετε συνοπτικά, να με οδηγούσατε στο ανάλογο νήμα.

----------


## baskon

> aDSL ή aDSL 2 ; 
> 
> Παίδες, αυτό το ματζούνι, ισχυροποιεί καθόλου τη γραμμή; Εννοώ, παίζει να δούμε καλύτερες γενικά αποκρίσεις, ιδίως με το εξωτερικό; Εν ολίγοις... 
> 
> Σίγουρα θα έχουν συζητηθεί εκτενώς παρόμοιες απορίες... Θα σας ήμουν ευγνώμων αν δεν μπορείτε να μου απαντήσετε συνοπτικά, να με οδηγούσατε στο ανάλογο νήμα.


Το ματζουνι στο οποιο αναφερεσαι αποκλειεται να προσφερει καλυτερες αποκρισεις απο οτι ενα adsl του ΟΤΕ που ειναι σε fastpath.Ακομα και αν γινοταν αντε να κερδιζες 4-5 ms απο τα 8 του πρωτου hop.

Αυτοι που θα ευνοηθουν είναι οσοι τωρα εχουν ασχημες γραμμες και ποιανουν κατω απο 8-9 mbps.Εκει τα dslam μέσα στο Καφαο θα κανουν θαύματα :Smile:   Βεβαια δε ξερω ποτε θα υπαρξει ικανοποιητικη καλυψη...Για 2012 το βλεπω στην Αθηνα..
Οι υπολοιποι απλως θα εχουμε τη δυνατοτητα για μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες απο τις ήδη πολυ καλες που πιαναμε,και οι περισσοτεροι μαλλον δε τη χρειαζομαστε αυτη τη ταχυτητα...

Φυσικα μολις πεσουν οι τιμες τότε βουρ στις 50αρες !!!

----------


## Mouse Potato

> αυτο το 30/2.5 το λιγουρεύομαι...ανετα εδινα 50 ευρω αν το δινανε μαζι με τηλεφωνια και απεριοριστα αστικα υπεραστικα...


Κρύβε λόγια... Big brother is watching you!  :Razz:

----------


## viron

Για οικιακή χρήση το Adsl2 δεν φτάνει?

Το VDSL2 ταιριάζει σε επιχειρήσεις με πολλούς χρήστες, η τιμή θα πρέπει να είναι ανάλογη της αύξησης του bandwidth σε σχέση με το Adsl.

Τεχνικά το VDSL2 λόγω περιορισμού της απόστασης ταιριάζει καλύτερα σε υποδομές όπου υπάρχει οπτική ίνα μέχρι τα ΚΑΦΑΟ και εκεί τοποθετείται ο εξοπλισμός σύνδεσης που πηγαίνει στα σπίτια με χαλκό.
http://www.fttxtra.com/dsl/vdsl2/vds...view-tutorial/

----------


## tupolev

Θα μπουν όμως οι εναλλακτικοί στο παιχνίδι του VDSL? θα πρέπει να επενδύσουν και σε δίκτυο κορμού και εξωτερικού εκτός των άλλων. 

Η εμπειρία μου πχ από την Forthnet μου λέει ότι κατά διαστήματα, ανάλογα με την κατάσταση του δικτύου της εταιρείας, η ταχύτητα μπορεί να μην ξεπερνάει το 1Mbps τις ώρες αιχμής. Οπότε θα έχω απλά αλλάξει τα (ονομαστικά) 24 με 50Mbps για να σέρνομαι με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο τις ώρες αιχμής.

----------


## apostolt

Τo VDSL  θα ειναι και αυτο <<εως ....>>την ταδε ταχυτητα?

----------


## NEKTARIOS B

καλησπέρα σε όλους,

όπως σωστά σημειώνεται παραπάνω αυτή την στιγμή στο www.otewholesale.gr είναι αναρτημένη απλώς η προαναγγελία παροχής από τον ΟΤΕ Wholesale NGA υπηρεσιών. Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα αναρτηθούν πιθανότατα και οι σχετικές πληροφορίες για την πιλοτική διάθεση με χρεώσεις, χρονοδιάγραμμα, περιοχές ημερομηνία διάθεσης κοκ
Οι πληροφορίες του www.adslgr.com ότι οι Τηλεπικοινωνιακοί πάροχοι έχουν ήδη στα χέρια τους σχετική πληροφόρηση, δείχνει να είναι στην ορθή κατέυθυνση και να ανταποκρίνεται στην αλήθεια.
άλλωστε σπανίως εώς ποτέ, η συντακτική ομάδα πέφτει έξω!
Το θέμα είναι ενδιαφέρον ούτως ή άλλως

καλό απόγευμα σε όλους

----------


## silegav

Έχετε μήπως κάποια πληροφόρηση για ένδειξη κόστους, έστω και σαν inside info από κάποιον πάροχο ή ακόμα δεν είναι γνωστό τίποτα;

Αυτό που με παραξενεύει/προβληματίζει είναι ότι η είδηση αφορά τιμές χονδρικής (και όχι λιανικής), αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα καθυστερήσει η λιανική διάθεση των πακέτων VDSL; 

Το μόνο που μπορώ εγώ να σκεφτώ είναι μήπως κοινοποιείται τώρα η τιμολογιακή πολιτική στους παρόχους για να πεί και η ΕΕΤΤ την άποψη της και να εκφράσει ενστάσεις. Υποθέσεις κάνω βέβαια, οπότε αν μπορεί κάποιος να μας διαφωτίσει θα ήταν πολύ καλό.

----------


## nm96027

> Έχετε μήπως κάποια πληροφόρηση για ένδειξη κόστους, έστω και σαν inside info από κάποιον πάροχο ή ακόμα δεν είναι γνωστό τίποτα;
> 
> Αυτό που με παραξενεύει/προβληματίζει είναι ότι η είδηση αφορά τιμές χονδρικής (και όχι λιανικής), αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα καθυστερήσει η λιανική διάθεση των πακέτων VDSL; 
> 
> Το μόνο που μπορώ εγώ να σκεφτώ είναι μήπως κοινοποιείται τώρα η τιμολογιακή πολιτική στους παρόχους για να πεί και η ΕΕΤΤ την άποψη της και να εκφράσει ενστάσεις. Υποθέσεις κάνω βέβαια, οπότε αν μπορεί κάποιος να μας διαφωτίσει θα ήταν πολύ καλό.


Το adslgr.com μόλις έστειλε επίσημο σχετικό ερώτημα στην ΕΕΤΤ.  :Wink:

----------


## Sovjohn

Η διάθεση χονδρικής και λιανικής μάλλον μαζί ή κοντά θα ξεκινήσει...

Βέβαια δεν ξέρω πότε ακριβώς θα δούμε πακέτα (είτε λιανικής είτε χονδρικής), καθώς φαντάζομαι μεσολαβεί και η ΕΕΤΤ κτλ σε αυτό το θέμα.

Άραγε έχει γίνει κοστοστρεφικός έλεγχος για την τιμή VDSL vs την τιμή ADSL2+? Θα είναι ενδιαφέρον να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## gmmour

> Υποθέτω πως θα γίνει όπως παλιά με τις "ΑΡΥΣ" υπηρεσίες, με πιο πιθανό το 2ο σενάριο. Παλιά υπήρχε και η δυνατότητα να παίρνεις γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ και πρόσβαση από τον πάροχο (= 2 λογαριασμοί), αλλά και τα δύο από τον πάροχο σε 1 λογαριασμό. Το "πάγιο" του ΟΤΕ υπήρχε και στα δύο, ενώ ακόμα και τώρα υπάρχει ένα πάγιο LLU ενσωματωμένο στους λογαριασμούς των εναλλακτικών.
> 
> ΥΓ. Με πρόλαβε ο νουμεράκιας


Βασικά, αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει εδώ είναι, ναι μεν να δίνει ο ΟΤΕ bitstream (όπως το Α.ΡΥ.Σ. παλιά) αλλά να μην χρειάζεται να έχει κανείς ενεργοποιημένη τηλεφωνική γραμμή, δηλαδή ο χαλκός να δίνει μόνο VDSL. Έτσι ο εναλλακτικός, από πάνω θα μπορεί να περνάει και VoIP υπηρεσία!

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πληρώνει κανείς τη φωνή στον ΟΤΕ. Μόνο το κόστος του βρόχου (που έχει αποτιμηθεί ήδη λόγω LLU) και το bitstream και τα υπόλοιπα τα περνάει από πάνω ο πάροχος!

----------


## NEKTARIOS B

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω περαιτέρω. Θεωρώ ότι σε εύλογο διάστημα το www.otewholesale.gr θα μας διαφωτίσει για τα θέματα των χρεώσεων και θα λύσει αρκετές απορίες, τουλάχιστον για την πρώτη φάση διάθεσης των Wholesale NGA υπηρεσιών του ΟΤΕ

κσλό απόγευμα και πάλι και ευχαριστώ

----------


## emeliss

> Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πληρώνει κανείς τη φωνή στον ΟΤΕ. Μόνο το κόστος του βρόχου (που έχει αποτιμηθεί ήδη λόγω LLU) και το bitstream και τα υπόλοιπα τα περνάει από πάνω ο πάροχος!





> Σε επόμενη φάση ο ΟΤΕ προσανατολίζεται και εξετάζει την εμπορική διάθεση επιπρόσθετων υπηρεσιών  «NG Access» οι οποίες θα δίνουν στους Παρόχους την δυνατότητα παροχής διαφοροποιημένων και συνδυαστικών υπηρεσιών φωνής, δεδομένων, εικόνας.


http://www.otewholesale.gr/Wholesale...R/Default.aspx

----------


## sneferu

Χ2 ? στα χρονια της χολερας ,  σορρυ, μνημονιου ηθελα να πω, πολλα δεν ειναι ?

----------


## mephisto

> Κρύβε λόγια... Big brother is watching you!


ας το βαλει 50 ευρω και ας με παίρνει και τηλεφωνο! :Razz:

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> Τo VDSL  θα ειναι και αυτο <<εως ....>>την ταδε ταχυτητα?


Ωωω βέβαια....

----------


## Sovjohn

> ας το βαλει 50 ευρω και ας με παίρνει και τηλεφωνο!


50 €...χμμ...

50 € για το VDSL κομμάτι της γραμμής, θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει... 50 € τελική για όλα, δίνω απόδοση πάνω από 100.00  :Razz: , με βάση τις σημερινές τιμές του ΟΤΕ τουλάχιστον.

----------


## dpa2006

μήπως γνωρίζουμε οι υπόλοιπες περιοχές της χώρας πότε πρόκειται να αποκτήσουν VDSL2; :Thinking:

----------


## andreasermones

Αντε σιγα σιγα να φυγουμε και απο τα εως 24 (για οσους τα πιανανε φυσικα  :Razz: ). Περιμενω να δω τιμες με αυτην την οικονομικη συγκυρια...Θα τις χτυπησουν?η θα παρουν υποψιν και την κατασταση της χωρας?

----------


## Tiven

> Ωωω βέβαια....


Φυσικά και όχι...

άλλο να έχεις οπτική ως το dslam και άλλο να έχεις οπτική & dslam στο καφάο


respect OTE. άντε να δούμε και τιμές  :Razz:

----------


## ownagE_

> Φυσικά και όχι...
> 
> άλλο να έχεις οπτική ως το dslam και άλλο να έχεις οπτική & dslam στο καφάο
> 
> 
> respect OTE. άντε να δούμε και τιμές


Καλά ναι, πρακτικά οι αποστάσεις θα είναι μικρότερες, αλλα δε νομίζω να σου εγγυώνται τίποτα.  :Wink:

----------


## neshtar

το vDSL2 παρεχει 50mbs στο 1 χιλιομετρο ... λογικα τα 50 θα ειναι προσβασημα απο ολους, με δεδομενο οτι οι αποστασεις στα καφαο δεν ειναι ποτε μεγαλυτερες του 1ς χιλιομετρου

----------


## ubuntubu

> το vDSL2 παρεχει 50mbs στο 1 χιλιομετρο ... λογικα τα 50 θα ειναι προσβασημα απο ολους, με δεδομενο οτι οι αποστασεις στα καφαο δεν ειναι ποτε μεγαλυτερες του 1ς χιλιομετρου


Κάποιες φορές,μπορεί να φτάνουν τα 2 ή και περισσότερα χιλιόμετρα...
Βέβαια σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιούνται καλώδια μεγαλύτερης διατομής.

----------


## ThReSh

> Κάποιες φορές,μπορεί να φτάνουν τα 2 ή και περισσότερα χιλιόμετρα...
> Βέβαια σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιούνται καλώδια μεγαλύτερης διατομής.


εντός πόλεων αυτό?

----------


## Lagman

> Το ματζουνι στο οποιο αναφερεσαι αποκλειεται να προσφερει καλυτερες αποκρισεις απο οτι ενα adsl του ΟΤΕ που ειναι σε fastpath.Ακομα και αν γινοταν αντε να κερδιζες 4-5 ms απο τα 8 του πρωτου hop.
> 
> Αυτοι που θα ευνοηθουν είναι οσοι τωρα εχουν ασχημες γραμμες και ποιανουν κατω απο 8-9 mbps.Εκει τα dslam μέσα στο Καφαο θα κανουν θαύματα  Βεβαια δε ξερω ποτε θα υπαρξει ικανοποιητικη καλυψη...Για 2012 το βλεπω στην Αθηνα..
> Οι υπολοιποι απλως θα εχουμε τη δυνατοτητα για μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες απο τις ήδη πολυ καλες που πιαναμε,και οι περισσοτεροι μαλλον δε τη χρειαζομαστε αυτη τη ταχυτητα...
> 
> Φυσικα μολις πεσουν οι τιμες τότε βουρ στις 50αρες !!!



4-5 ms από τα πρώτα Hop θα έλεγα ότι είναι σημαντική μείωση. Γνωρίζεις πόσα packets per second (pps) μπορούν να σταλούν μέσα από μια vdsl fastpath και πόσα από μία adsl2+ fastpath ;

Γενικότερα είμαι αισιόδοξος ειδικά από τον ΟΤΕ περιμένω ειδικές ρυθμίσεις για αυτούς που δίνουν βάση στους χρόνους απόκρισης στην  vdsl.  
~20ms Λιγότερα στον τελικό (εξωτερικό)προορισμό φαντάζομαι πως είναι εφικτά.

----------


## psyxakias

> 4-5 ms από τα πρώτα Hop θα έλεγα ότι είναι σημαντική μείωση.


Έλεος ρε συ, βάλε μια μισθωμένη να ηρεμήσεις αφού είναι τόσο σημαντική η διαφορά των 4-5 ms. Για να σοβαρευτούμε θα έλεγα..  :Cool: 




> Γενικότερα είμαι αισιόδοξος ειδικά από τον ΟΤΕ περιμένω ειδικές ρυθμίσεις για αυτούς που δίνουν βάση στους χρόνους απόκρισης στην  vdsl.  
> ~20ms Λιγότερα στον τελικό (εξωτερικό)προορισμό φαντάζομαι πως είναι εφικτά.


-20 ms μόνο από την VDSL, όταν σε fast path έχεις στο 1ο hop κάτω από 10 ms; Πως ακριβώς περιμένεις αυτό να συμβεί;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## liberostelios

Ένα ζήτημα, πάντως, είναι και το αν οι πάροχοι και ο ΟΤΕ έχουν το κατάλληλο bandwidth για να υποστηρίξουν τις υπηρεσίες VDSL. Κυριότερα, το θέμα είναι αν μελλοντικά θα έχουν το κατάλληλο bandwidth όταν το VDSL θα αρχίσει να διαδίδεται σε περισσότερο κόσμο. Γιατί ακόμα και σήμερα, οι πάροχοι μοιάζουν να έχουν προβλήματα να ικανοποιήσουν τις σημερινές ταχύτητες. Δεν το λέω σαν γκρίνια, απλώς το θέτω επί τάπητος...

----------


## agmarios

> Φυσικά και όχι...
> 
> άλλο να έχεις οπτική ως το dslam και άλλο να έχεις οπτική & dslam στο καφάο
> 
> 
> respect OTE. άντε να δούμε και τιμές


Οι διαθέσιμες ταχύτητες πρόσβασης θα είναι οι ακόλουθες :
μας έδωσαν την απάντηση νομίζω

----------


## emeliss

> Ένα ζήτημα, πάντως, είναι και το αν οι πάροχοι και ο ΟΤΕ έχουν το κατάλληλο bandwidth για να υποστηρίξουν τις υπηρεσίες VDSL.


Οι εναλλακτικοί δεν θα έχουν να κάνουν και πολλά. Στην χονδρική ο ΟΤΕ θα αναλάβει όλο το θέμα του δικτύου μέχρι τον BRAS όπου θα παραδίδει την σύνδεση στον πάροχο. Τον ΟΤΕ μην τον φοβάσαι σε αυτό το κομμάτι. Μένει η διασύνδεση με τους υπόλοιπους εγχώριους παρόχους και η σύνδεση με το εξωτερικό.

----------


## ThReSh

> και η σύνδεση με το εξωτερικό.


εδώ θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι...

----------


## Ingenius

> ~20ms Λιγότερα στον τελικό (εξωτερικό)προορισμό φαντάζομαι πως είναι εφικτά.


Πρέπει κάποτε να καταλάβεις ότι αν οι servers με τους οποίους ασχολείσαι είναι ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ της Ευρώπης, όλοι οι *residential* χρήστες της Ν. Ευρώπης έχουν παρόμοια θέματα με εσένα με όποιο πάροχο κι αν επιλέξουν, με όποιο modulation/path και διασύνδεση βγουν προς τα έξω.  :Wink: 

επίσης +1 @ Ψυχάκιας

----------


## liberostelios

> Μένει η διασύνδεση με τους υπόλοιπους εγχώριους παρόχους και η σύνδεση με το εξωτερικό.


Μα εγώ εκεί αναφέρομαι. Η VDSL θα αλλάξει την ταχύτητά μας από το σπίτι στον πάροχο, αλλά το bandwidth των παρόχων με το εξωτερικό παραμένει ίδιο. Και αν κάποιο (αν όχι όλοι) πάροχοι δυσκολεύονται ήδη να ικανοποιήσουν την υπάρχουσα κίνηση των πελατών τους, φαντάζομαι ότι με τη VDSL θα γίνει ένα σχετικό κομφούζιο.

----------


## hell00

παντως , οσο αναφορα τις Σερρες εδω και μια εβδομαδα οσα καφαο συναντω ( εννοειται οτι ολα ειναι καινουρια μεγαλυτερα ) σε ολα εχει δωθει παροχη ρευματος , για να δουμε σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα θα εχουμε ευχαριστες εξελιξεις.

----------


## ThReSh

> Και αν κάποιο (αν όχι όλοι) πάροχοι δυσκολεύονται ήδη να ικανοποιήσουν την υπάρχουσα κίνηση των πελατών τους, φαντάζομαι ότι με τη VDSL θα γίνει ένα σχετικό κομφούζιο.


δυσκολεύονται με το μέσο όρο συγχρονισμού να μην ούτε καν στο μισό των 24mbit, για 30 και 50mbit είπαμε γελάει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι...

----------


## Sebu

> Το νέο είναι καλό σίγουρα, αν και η γεωγραφικά περιορισμένη διαθεσιμότητα, και κυρίως, η έλλειψη δημοσιοποιημένου κανονισμού για φασματικές παρεμβολές, δεν νομίζω να κάνει τους εναλλακτικούς να "λυσσάνε να παρέχουν VDSL".
> 
> Ακόμα και χωρίς δικές τους υποδομές (δηλαδή παρέχοντας bitstream), ο κάθε ενεργοποιημένος συνδρομητής VDSL με default ρυθμίσεις, σημαίνει δεκάδες ADSL αντίστοιχους στο ίδιο Α/Κ που πλήττονται τόσο πολύ από το crosstalk, που μπορεί να χάσουν και... την μισή τους ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού.
> 
> Γι' αυτό, άλλωστε, υποψιάζομαι ότι εμπορικά ξεκινάει από επαρχία, σε περιοχές όπου το πλήθος γραμμών ανά ΚΑΦΑΟ / ανά Α/Κ είναι περισσότερο διασκορπισμένο από ότι π.χ. στην Αττική, ώστε να γίνουν αντιληπτές και οι πρακτικές συνέπειες.
> 
> Με βάση, πάντως, παλιότερη διαβούλευση της ΕΕΤΤ, ο φασματικός κανονισμός για τα VDSL κτλ είναι "υπό διαμόρφωση", και αποκλείω το ενδεχόμενο να υπάρχει σε ισχύ τον Φλεβάρη ή Μάρτη.


Νατα τα ωραια. Αυτο μας ελειπε τωρα. Ειχαμε που ειχαμε αθλιο χαλκο, το crosstalk μας ελειπε απο το vdsl για να δεσει το γλυκο.

----------


## hell00

μπορει να ειναι ασχετο με την συζητηση αλλα οχι με το θεμα , ξερει κανεις καποιο μοντελο της DrayTek Vigor που να υποστηριζει vdsl2 ?

----------


## Φευ...Γάτος

Σωστά ανέφεραν πολλοί «τι να τα κάνεις τόσα ΜΒ»... Εγώ απ΄την 24άρα μου, πιάνω τα 18 καθαρότατα και δεν είχα ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα.

Ελπίζω να πέσει κι άλλο η τιμή της 24άρας aDSL. Μια χαρά θα μας κάτσει! Δύσκολα θα ενδιαφερθώ για vDSL. Άει να δούμε... Αν και έχουμε πολύ ψωμί ακόμη μπροστά μας. Αλλά έφαγε καλά ο ΟΤΕ απ΄το aDSL. Δε νομίζω να είναι παραπονεμένος.

----------


## hydra7

> Σωστά ανέφεραν πολλοί «τι να τα κάνεις τόσα ΜΒ»... Εγώ απ΄την 24άρα μου, πιάνω τα 18 καθαρότατα και δεν είχα ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα.
> 
> Ελπίζω να πέσει κι άλλο η τιμή της 24άρας aDSL. Μια χαρά θα μας κάτσει! Δύσκολα θα ενδιαφερθώ για vDSL. Άει να δούμε... Αν και έχουμε πολύ ψωμί ακόμη μπροστά μας. Αλλά έφαγε καλά ο ΟΤΕ απ΄το aDSL. Δε νομίζω να είναι παραπονεμένος.


To adsl κάποιου είναι το vdsl κάποιου άλλου!  :Smile:

----------


## Tiven

> Γενικότερα είμαι αισιόδοξος ειδικά από τον ΟΤΕ περιμένω ειδικές ρυθμίσεις για αυτούς που δίνουν βάση στους χρόνους απόκρισης στην  vdsl.  
> ~20ms Λιγότερα στον τελικό (εξωτερικό)προορισμό φαντάζομαι πως είναι εφικτά.


ναι αμέ, με ενημέρωσε ένας γνωστός που δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ οτι θα βγάλουν και πακέτο Connex @ Gaming  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

θα περάσουν για αυτό οπτικές από αθήνα προς τις χώρες με τους περισσότερους dedicated servers (αγγλία, ολλανδία, γερμανία, κλπ) απευθείας χωρίς hops  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Καλα ρε παιδιά,τόσους ξερετε μέσα στους εναλλακτικους,δεν εχετε μάθει κάτι,έστω και ανεπίσημα,ώστε να το "αφησετε να διαρρευσει"?

"Κύκλοι της ΣΟ του adslgr υποστηριζαν ότι..."


 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 





> Πρέπει κάποτε να καταλάβεις ότι αν οι servers με τους οποίους ασχολείσαι είναι ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ της Ευρώπης, όλοι οι *residential* χρήστες της Ν. Ευρώπης έχουν παρόμοια θέματα με εσένα με όποιο πάροχο κι αν επιλέξουν, με όποιο modulation/path και διασύνδεση βγουν προς τα έξω. 
> 
> επίσης +1 @ Ψυχάκιας


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## knowlton

> μπορει να ειναι ασχετο με την συζητηση αλλα οχι με το θεμα , ξερει κανεις καποιο μοντελο της DrayTek Vigor που να υποστηριζει vdsl2 ?


Τα Vigor 2750 και 2850 υποστηρίζουν VDSL2. Επίσης, το Vigor 2110F υποστηρίζει οπτική ίνα. Router θα βρούμε, όμως ποιοτικές ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες στην Ελλάδα, χλωμό το κόβω.

----------


## andreasp

> Άντε ,άντε να προχωράμε σιγά σιγά.
> Καιρός να προχωρήσει η VDSL και να μπούν στο παιχνίδι οι εναλλακτικοί που λογικά θα επιταχύνουν τις εξελίξεις.



Σίγουρα! Με τις τεράστιες επενδύσεις που θα κάνουν....

----------


## aiolos.01

Είναι ενα θετικό βήμα. Γιατί το FTTH με την παρούσα οικονομική κατάσταση το βλέπω όνειρο μακρινό. Βέβαια θέλει πολύ σκάψιμο αλλά τουλάχιστον σε κάποιες περιοχές (όπως εδώ) υπάρχουν ήδη οπτικές οπότε ελπίζω να μην καθυστερήσει πολύ.

----------


## Macgneto

Εδώ γεννάται ένα ερώτημα....

Μιας και δουλεύω σε εγκαταστάσεις hol και wind οι οποίς εταιρείες ε΄χουν δικά τους κέντρα και καμπίνες ανα περιοχή,

δεν θα μπορούσαν αυτό να το είχαν ξεκινήσει εδώ και καιρό.
Όλες οι καμπίνες έχουν οπτικές ίνες κια απο εκεί πλέον μιοιράζουν με χαλκό.

Γιατί έπρεπε να έρθει πρώτος ο ΟΤΕ? Και για ποια μεταπώληση μιλάμε αφού έχουν ήδη το δικό τους δίκτυο? To FTTC ισχύει ήδη για τους παρόχους αφού οι καμπίνες δέχονται οπτική ίνα.

----------


## AssVas

> ~20ms Λιγότερα στον τελικό (εξωτερικό)προορισμό φαντάζομαι πως είναι εφικτά.


Το Backbone του Ote/Oteglobe σε De server έχει στις καλές κατα μέσο όρο 54ms (παλιά είχε 45ms), με μία adsl-> Fastpath έχεις στη καλύτερη 6ms μεxρι το πρώτο hop. Άρα στη καλύτερη τωρινή κατάσταση έχεις 54+6 = 60ms με έναν καλό Γερμανικό server. Εκτός αν μένεις Σαλλονίκη που γλυτώνεις την απόσταση Aθήνα<->Σαλλονίκη = 11ms 

Επομένως το να πας απο adsl σε Vdsl άντε να γλυτώσεις 1ms .

Αν ερχόταν ο θεός και σου έδινε μια γραμμή δικιά σου με τις παρακάτω χώρες θα χες τα αντίστοιχα :

Βαλκάνια :  14ms
Ιταλία     :  26ms
Γερμανία :  38ms
Κύπρος   :  20ms
Tουρκία  :  24ms

(+όσα ms έχεις στο 1ο hop σε περίπτωση adsl/vdsl)

----------


## petasis

> Αλήθεια αυτό δεν είναι κάτι πάρα πολύ σχετικό, εφόσον δεν ξέρουμε τι πολιτική θα ακολουθήσει ο οτε σχετικά με τους άλλους παρόχους, και οι άλλοι πάροχοι αντίστοιχα?
> 
> Πάντως το 50ρι € για τα παραπάνω μου φαίνεται τίποτα...


Έλα μου ντε... Εδώ 50άρι κάνει ο ΟΤΕ για 2 Mbps + αστικά υπεραστικά, θα κάνει το VDSL;

----------


## koumou

> Σωστά ανέφεραν πολλοί «τι να τα κάνεις τόσα ΜΒ»... Εγώ απ΄την 24άρα μου, πιάνω τα 18 καθαρότατα και δεν είχα ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα.
> 
> Ελπίζω να πέσει κι άλλο η τιμή της 24άρας aDSL. Μια χαρά θα μας κάτσει! Δύσκολα θα ενδιαφερθώ για vDSL. Άει να δούμε... Αν και έχουμε πολύ ψωμί ακόμη μπροστά μας. Αλλά έφαγε καλά ο ΟΤΕ απ΄το aDSL. Δε νομίζω να είναι παραπονεμένος.


Φαντάσου να έπιανες 2 με 3.... όπως εμείς στον Άλιμο.
Είπες τίποτα?

 :Whistle:

----------


## SfH

> Εδώ γεννάται ένα ερώτημα....
> 
> Μιας και δουλεύω σε εγκαταστάσεις hol και wind οι οποίς εταιρείες ε΄χουν δικά τους κέντρα και καμπίνες ανα περιοχή,
> 
> δεν θα μπορούσαν αυτό να το είχαν ξεκινήσει εδώ και καιρό.
> Όλες οι καμπίνες έχουν οπτικές ίνες κια απο εκεί πλέον μιοιράζουν με χαλκό.
> 
> Γιατί έπρεπε να έρθει πρώτος ο ΟΤΕ? Και για ποια μεταπώληση μιλάμε αφού έχουν ήδη το δικό τους δίκτυο? To FTTC ισχύει ήδη για τους παρόχους αφού οι καμπίνες δέχονται οπτική ίνα.


Στη δικιά σου περίπτωση λογικά μιλάς για μια καμπίνα ανά Α/Κ . Με την υλοποίηση του οτε που συζητάμε, μιλάμε για μια καμπίνα ανά ΚΑΦΑΟ.

Το θέμα κατ' εμέ δεν είναι τόσο η τιμολόγηση της χονδρικής vdsl , αλλά της διασύνδεσης με τον οτε. Αν υπολογίζω σωστά, για κεντρική διασύνδεση ( traffic από παντού->Αθήνα ) έχουμε τα εξής. Μιλώντας για 50ρες, έχουμε, για 1gbps 39Ε/μήνα για 1/50 CR, τα μισά για 1/100 . Για 10gbps έχουμε ~29Ε/μήνα για 1/50 CR, τα μισά για 1/100. Αυτά αν υπολογίζω σωστά πάντα.

----------


## yapergis

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Μήπως στις περιοχές για VDSL είναι και το (προβληματικό) Πάτημα Χαλανδρίου? Το λέω γιατί έχουν βάλει πρόσθετες καμπίνες πάνω από τα ΚΑΦΑΟ ενώ πρόσφατα έσκαψαν και πέρασαν καλώδια (οπτική ίνα πιθανόν) από ΚΑΦΑΟ σε ΚΑΦΑΟ.

Ξέρει κανείς κάτι?

Γιάννης

----------


## baskon

ΤΟ παρων νήμα πάντως χωρις να ξερουμε πόσο είναι οι τιμές πανω κατω που ανακοινωθηκαν στους εναλλακτικους θα ελεγα οτι ειναι χωρις νοημα.Καλυτερα να το μετονομασουμε σε : "σε λίγες βδομαδες η εναρξη του vdsl2" :Whistle:

----------


## lewton

Ελπίζω ο ΟΤΕ (ειδικά εφόσον δεν υπάρχει και ανταγωνισμός στη χονδρική) να δώσει την έμφαση στις γειτονιές της Αθήνας και της Θεσσαλονίκης που υποφέρουν λόγω ποιότητας και απόστασης χαλκού.
Όσοι πιάνουμε πάνω από 12 Mbps δε χάθηκε ο κόσμος αν αργήσουμε λίγο.

----------


## mob

Με βάση το σκεπτικό σου θα έπρεπε να ξεκινήσουν από τα νησιά που υποφέρουν γενικά στο θέμα μεταφορές και επικοινωνίες αλλά δε ...

----------


## giorgakis1979

στην κερκυρα παντως περνανε οπτικες ινες σαν τρελοι
μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα το 80% του νησιου θα εχει vdsl

----------


## vaskor

Υποπτεύομαι πως οι τιμές θα "εξισωθούν" προς τα πάνω έτσι ώστε να σου πουλάνε το νέο προιόν. Η αγορά είναι μικρή και the only way is up για κέρδος.... Το πιάσατε το πανθομολογούμενο υπονοούμενο?

----------


## xhaos

> Υποπτεύομαι πως οι τιμές θα "εξισωθούν" προς τα πάνω έτσι ώστε να σου πουλάνε το νέο προιόν. Η αγορά είναι μικρή και the only way is up για κέρδος.... Το πιάσατε το πανθομολογούμενο υπονοούμενο?


ιστορία που την έχουμε δει πολλές  φορές, με τις τιμές  dialup κλπ.
υπάρχει και όρος για αυτό που περιγράφεις: μείωση εσωτερικού ανταγωνισμού προϊόντων.

----------


## kostpap

> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες ο *ΟΤΕ* ανακοίνωσε στους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους τις *τιμές χονδρικής μεταπώλησης* για προϊόντα *VDSL2* σύνδεσης. 
> 
> Πρόκειται για τα προγράμματα σύνδεσης με ταχύτητες *30/2.5Mbps* και* 50/5Mbps* (download/upload) και οι τιμές αφορούν την μεταπώληση υπηρεσιών VDSL2 από τον ΟΤΕ στους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους, σύμφωνα με το *μοντέλο bitstream*. 
> 
> Όπως είναι γνωστό ο ΟΤΕ έχει ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζει δίκτυο πρόσβασης μέσω VDSL2 (FTTC) στην Αλεξανδρούπολη, την Κομοτηνή, την Ξάνθη, τις Σέρρες και του Ζωγράφου ενώ πριν λίγους μήνες ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες στους δήμους Βούλας και Βουλιαγμένης. 
> 
> Η διαθεσιμότητα των υπηρεσιών VDSL2 αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει μέσα στις επόμενες εβδομάδες, πάντα σύμφωνα με ανεπίσημες πληροφορίες, από την *Κομοτηνή*, ενώ οι υπόλοιπες πόλεις θα προστεθούν το αμέσως χρονικό διάστημα. Για τον δήμο Ζωγράφου η πρόβλεψη έναρξης των υπηρεσιών τοποθετείται περί το τέλος Μαρτίου ενώ για τους δήμους Βούλας και Βουλιαγμένης περί τον Ιούνιο.


Εάν είναι ΕΩΣ 30/2,5 και ΕΩΣ 50/5 τότε μια χαρά είμαι και με την ΕΩΣ 24/1

----------


## lewton

> Με βάση το σκεπτικό σου θα έπρεπε να ξεκινήσουν από τα νησιά που υποφέρουν γενικά στο θέμα μεταφορές και επικοινωνίες αλλά δε ...


Το νησί δεν πάσχει λόγω απόστασης από το DSLAM αλλά λόγω ανυπαρξίας DSLAM.
To μεγάλο θέμα το έχουν συγκεκριμένες περιοχές Αθήνας και Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## chriskark

Το θεωρώ αδύνατο να γίνει πραγματικότητα όλο αυτό.Είναι κάτι που το περιμένουμε όλοι πολυ καιρό,αλλά θέλω να μου πει κάποιος που έχει 24αρα ADSL αν έχει συγχρονίσει ποτέ παραπάνω απο 20.Αφού δεν υπάρχουν οι υποδομές για κάτι τέτοιο τότε είναι σίγουρο ότι ελάχιστοι συνδρομητές να επωφεληθούν από το VDSL.
Θεωρητικά οι ταχύτητες του VDSL είναι 10-πλάσιες του ADSL(από το πρωτόκολο), θεωρητικά πάλι η ανώτερη ταχύτητα κατέρχομενου ειναι 52Mb/s(ασύμμετρο) και 6 ανέρχομενου και αν μιλήσουμε και συμμετρικό τότε 26Mb/s και κατέρχομενου και ανερχόμενου και όλα αυτά σε εμβέλεια 300m!!!Από τα 300m και πάνω αρχίζουν να πέφτουν οι ταχύτητες.
Όλα αυτα βάση μιας έρυνας που είχα κάνει πριν 3-4 χρόνια,δεν νομίζω να έχουν αλλάξει πολλά,ίσως να έχουν αλλάξει οι υπηρεσείες που παρέχει το VDSL.
Θα δείξει,θέλω να είμαι αισιόδοξος αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε είμαστε πολύ πίσω σε όλα αυτά.

----------


## Tiven

> Εάν είναι ΕΩΣ 30/2,5 και ΕΩΣ 50/5 τότε μια χαρά είμαι και με την ΕΩΣ 24/1


Πόσες φορές θα πούμε πως θα είναι πολύ πολύ καλύτερα τα πράγματα με το vdsl;  :One thumb up:

----------


## thenetpoet

> Το θεωρώ αδύνατο να γίνει πραγματικότητα όλο αυτό.Είναι κάτι που το περιμένουμε όλοι πολυ καιρό,αλλά θέλω να μου πει κάποιος που έχει 24αρα ADSL αν έχει συγχρονίσει ποτέ παραπάνω απο 20.Αφού δεν υπάρχουν οι υποδομές για κάτι τέτοιο τότε είναι σίγουρο ότι ελάχιστοι συνδρομητές να επωφεληθούν από το VDSL.
> Θεωρητικά οι ταχύτητες του VDSL είναι 10-πλάσιες του ADSL(από το πρωτόκολο), θεωρητικά πάλι η ανώτερη ταχύτητα κατέρχομενου ειναι 52Mb/s(ασύμμετρο) και 6 ανέρχομενου και αν μιλήσουμε και συμμετρικό τότε 26Mb/s και κατέρχομενου και ανερχόμενου και όλα αυτά σε εμβέλεια 300m!!!Από τα 300m και πάνω αρχίζουν να πέφτουν οι ταχύτητες.
> Όλα αυτα βάση μιας έρυνας που είχα κάνει πριν 3-4 χρόνια,δεν νομίζω να έχουν αλλάξει πολλά,ίσως να έχουν αλλάξει οι υπηρεσείες που παρέχει το VDSL.
> Θα δείξει,θέλω να είμαι αισιόδοξος αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε είμαστε πολύ πίσω σε όλα αυτά.


Ας μην ειμαστε υπερβολικοί. Εγώ στο γραφείο μου στο Μαρούσι έπιανα 24 συγχρονισμό εύκολα, βέβαια είχα ελάχιστη απόσταση από το dslam. Αρκετοί φίλοι πιάνουν 16-20. Σϊγουρα οι περισσότεροι είναι πιο χαμηλά, αλλά έτσι είναι το adsl και η απόσταση, παρεμβολές, ποιότητα χαλκού είναι κρίσιμοι παράμετροι.
Στο σπίτι μου στο Καλαμάκι, παίζω στα 7 περίπου. Αν καταφέρω με vdsl να παω στα 15-18 μια χαρα θα ειναι..

----------


## lewton

> Το θεωρώ αδύνατο να γίνει πραγματικότητα όλο αυτό.Είναι κάτι που το περιμένουμε όλοι πολυ καιρό,αλλά θέλω να μου πει κάποιος που έχει 24αρα ADSL αν έχει συγχρονίσει ποτέ παραπάνω απο 20.Αφού δεν υπάρχουν οι υποδομές για κάτι τέτοιο τότε είναι σίγουρο ότι ελάχιστοι συνδρομητές να επωφεληθούν από το VDSL.
> Θεωρητικά οι ταχύτητες του VDSL είναι 10-πλάσιες του ADSL(από το πρωτόκολο), θεωρητικά πάλι η ανώτερη ταχύτητα κατέρχομενου ειναι 52Mb/s(ασύμμετρο) και 6 ανέρχομενου και αν μιλήσουμε και συμμετρικό τότε 26Mb/s και κατέρχομενου και ανερχόμενου και όλα αυτά σε εμβέλεια 300m!!!Από τα 300m και πάνω αρχίζουν να πέφτουν οι ταχύτητες.
> Όλα αυτα βάση μιας έρυνας που είχα κάνει πριν 3-4 χρόνια,δεν νομίζω να έχουν αλλάξει πολλά,ίσως να έχουν αλλάξει οι υπηρεσείες που παρέχει το VDSL.
> Θα δείξει,θέλω να είμαι αισιόδοξος αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε είμαστε πολύ πίσω σε όλα αυτά.


Η έρευνά σου έχασε μια κρίσιμη παράμετρο.  :Whistle:

----------


## daywalker06

> Το θεωρώ αδύνατο να γίνει πραγματικότητα όλο αυτό.Είναι κάτι που το περιμένουμε όλοι πολυ καιρό,αλλά θέλω να μου πει κάποιος που έχει 24αρα ADSL αν έχει συγχρονίσει ποτέ παραπάνω απο 20.Αφού δεν υπάρχουν οι υποδομές για κάτι τέτοιο τότε είναι σίγουρο ότι ελάχιστοι συνδρομητές να επωφεληθούν από το VDSL.
> Θεωρητικά οι ταχύτητες του VDSL είναι 10-πλάσιες του ADSL(από το πρωτόκολο), θεωρητικά πάλι η ανώτερη ταχύτητα κατέρχομενου ειναι 52Mb/s(ασύμμετρο) και 6 ανέρχομενου και αν μιλήσουμε και συμμετρικό τότε 26Mb/s και κατέρχομενου και ανερχόμενου και όλα αυτά σε εμβέλεια 300m!!!*Από τα 300m και πάνω αρχίζουν να πέφτουν οι ταχύτητες*.
> Όλα αυτα βάση μιας έρυνας που είχα κάνει πριν 3-4 χρόνια,δεν νομίζω να έχουν αλλάξει πολλά,ίσως να έχουν αλλάξει οι υπηρεσείες που παρέχει το VDSL.
> Θα δείξει,θέλω να είμαι αισιόδοξος αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε είμαστε πολύ πίσω σε όλα αυτά.


Εσύ μιλάς για VDSL ενω ο ΟΤΕ μιλαει για VDSL2  :Wink:

----------


## nkar

Ειμαι ζωγραφου σε σημειο οπου γίνονται εργασίες για το VDSL
Prοχθες μετά απο μια διακοπή αρχισα να συγχρονιζω στα 14.5 πο εκει
που συγχρονιζα 10.5 .
Προφανώς με την αναδρομολόγηση των καλωδίων αυξήθηκε η ποιοτητα
Βέβαια οταν θα αρχισουν να προσφέρουν και vdsl Που θα αρχισουν οι 
παρεμβολες να δούμε που θα καταλήξω
...

----------


## nm96027

> Ειμαι ζωγραφου σε σημειο οπου γίνονται εργασίες για το VDSL
> Prοχθες μετά απο μια διακοπή αρχισα να συγχρονιζω στα 14.5 πο εκει
> που συγχρονιζα 10.5 .
> Προφανώς με την αναδρομολόγηση των καλωδίων αυξήθηκε η ποιοτητα
> Βέβαια οταν θα αρχισουν να προσφέρουν και vdsl Που θα αρχισουν οι 
> παρεμβολες να δούμε που θα καταλήξω
> ...


Δεν είναι η αναδρομολόγηση, είναι η αλλαγή της ρεγκλέτας, η οποία πλέον είναι καινούργια.

----------


## Lagman

> Έλεος ρε συ, βάλε μια μισθωμένη να ηρεμήσεις αφού είναι τόσο σημαντική η διαφορά των 4-5 ms. Για να σοβαρευτούμε θα έλεγα.. 
> 
> -20 ms μόνο από την VDSL, όταν σε fast path έχεις στο 1ο hop κάτω από 10 ms; Πως ακριβώς περιμένεις αυτό να συμβεί;


Περιμένω να συμβέι λόγου οτι κάποιο μέρος της σύνδεσης είναι οπτική ίνα και μειώνετε ο χαλκός.

Εδώ θα είμαστε να δούμε διαφορές στους χρόνους απόκρισης vdsl fastpath με adsl fastpath  :Very Happy: 

........Auto merged post: Lagman πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ναι αμέ, με ενημέρωσε ένας γνωστός που δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ οτι θα βγάλουν και πακέτο Connex @ Gaming 
> 
> θα περάσουν για αυτό οπτικές από αθήνα προς τις χώρες με τους περισσότερους dedicated servers (αγγλία, ολλανδία, γερμανία, κλπ) απευθείας χωρίς hops


FYI ο ΟΤΕ έχει τα περισσότερα peering απο κάθε άλλο πάροχο στην Ελλάδα πράγμα που μειώνει τα hops.

........Auto merged post: Lagman πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το Backbone του Ote/Oteglobe σε De server έχει στις καλές κατα μέσο όρο 54ms (παλιά είχε 45ms), με μία adsl-> Fastpath έχεις στη καλύτερη 6ms μεxρι το πρώτο hop. Άρα στη καλύτερη τωρινή κατάσταση έχεις 54+6 = 60ms με έναν καλό Γερμανικό server. Εκτός αν μένεις Σαλλονίκη που γλυτώνεις την απόσταση Aθήνα<->Σαλλονίκη = 11ms 
> 
> Επομένως το να πας απο adsl σε Vdsl άντε να γλυτώσεις 1ms .
> 
> Αν ερχόταν ο θεός και σου έδινε μια γραμμή δικιά σου με τις παρακάτω χώρες θα χες τα αντίστοιχα :
> 
> Βαλκάνια :  14ms
> Ιταλία     :  26ms
> Γερμανία :  38ms
> ...


Λόγου ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος στην vdsl είναι οπτική ίνα πιστεύω οτι θα είναι μεγαλύτερη η διαφορά.
Αν είναι 1ms η διαφορά είναι απογοήτευση. Ας λειτουγίσουν οι πρώτες vdsl απο τον ΟΤΕ με βέλτιστες ρυθμίσεις για χρόνους απόκρισης και βλέπουμε. Θέλω να πιστεύω οτι θα έχει διαφορά.

----------


## ownagE_

Μα δε μπορεί να έχει διαφορά!
πχ. Αν εσύ στο πρώτο hop με adsl έχει 6ms και στη Γερμανία τελικά χτυπάς 60ms, ακόμα και μέσα από τον OTE να παίζεις θα έχεις 60-6 = 54ms.
Δε γίνεται να πας παρακάτω..  :Razz:

----------


## Lagman

> Μα δε μπορεί να έχει διαφορά!
> πχ. Αν εσύ στο πρώτο hop με adsl έχει 6ms και στη Γερμανία τελικά χτυπάς 60ms, ακόμα και μέσα από τον OTE να παίζεις θα έχεις 60-6 = 54ms.
> Δε γίνεται να πας παρακάτω..


6ms χτυπάς πρίν ενεργοποιηθούν οι vdsl... :ROFL: 

Έχετε βαλθεί όλοι να με απογοητέυσετε για τους χρόνους απόκρισης στην vdsl.

----------


## konenas

> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες ο *ΟΤΕ* ανακοίνωσε στους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους τις *τιμές χονδρικής μεταπώλησης* για προϊόντα *VDSL2* σύνδεσης. 
> 
> Πρόκειται για τα προγράμματα σύνδεσης με ταχύτητες *30/2.5Mbps* και* 50/5Mbps* (download/upload) και οι τιμές αφορούν την μεταπώληση υπηρεσιών VDSL2 από τον ΟΤΕ στους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους, σύμφωνα με το *μοντέλο bitstream*.


Που είναι οι τιμές;

----------


## Vassilis_X

Γιατι αναζητατε τις τιμες ολοι?? αφου το λεει καθαρα.. τιμες χονδρικης.. τι σας ενδιαφερει οι τιμες τις οποιες θα αγοραζουν οι παροχοι απο τον ΟΤΕ?? να σας ενδιαφερουν οι τιμες των παροχων προς εσας.. δηλαδη λιανικες τιμες.. ο καθε παροχος μπορει να μεταπουλαει σε οτι τιμη του αρεσει.. αν πχ εισαι εμπορος και αγοραζεις ενα μπουκαλι νερο 10 λεπτα απο τον προμηθευτη ο εμπορος το πουλαει στο καταναλωτη 50 λεπτα..

----------


## ownagE_

> Γιατι αναζητατε τις τιμες ολοι?? αφου το λεει καθαρα.. τιμες χονδρικης.. τι σας ενδιαφερει οι τιμες τις οποιες θα αγοραζουν οι παροχοι απο τον ΟΤΕ?? να σας ενδιαφερουν οι τιμες των παροχων προς εσας.. δηλαδη λιανικες τιμες.. ο καθε παροχος μπορει να μεταπουλαει σε οτι τιμη του αρεσει.. αν πχ εισαι εμπορος και αγοραζεις ενα μπουκαλι νερο 10 λεπτα απο τον προμηθευτη ο εμπορος το πουλαει στο καταναλωτη 50 λεπτα..


Όσο να 'ναι παίρνεις μια ιδέα για τις τιμές λιανικής..  :Whistle:

----------


## A_gamer

> Το θεωρώ αδύνατο να γίνει πραγματικότητα όλο αυτό.Είναι κάτι που το περιμένουμε όλοι πολυ καιρό,αλλά θέλω να μου πει κάποιος που έχει 24αρα ADSL αν έχει συγχρονίσει ποτέ παραπάνω απο 20.Αφού δεν υπάρχουν οι υποδομές για κάτι τέτοιο τότε είναι σίγουρο ότι ελάχιστοι συνδρομητές να επωφεληθούν από το VDSL.
> Θεωρητικά οι ταχύτητες του VDSL είναι 10-πλάσιες του ADSL(από το πρωτόκολο), θεωρητικά πάλι η ανώτερη ταχύτητα κατέρχομενου ειναι 52Mb/s(ασύμμετρο) και 6 ανέρχομενου και αν μιλήσουμε και συμμετρικό τότε 26Mb/s και κατέρχομενου και ανερχόμενου και όλα αυτά σε εμβέλεια 300m!!!Από τα 300m και πάνω αρχίζουν να πέφτουν οι ταχύτητες.
> Όλα αυτα βάση μιας έρυνας που είχα κάνει πριν 3-4 χρόνια,δεν νομίζω να έχουν αλλάξει πολλά,ίσως να έχουν αλλάξει οι υπηρεσείες που παρέχει το VDSL.
> Θα δείξει,θέλω να είμαι αισιόδοξος αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε είμαστε πολύ πίσω σε όλα αυτά.


Ωραία είναι όλα αυτά, αλλά όπως λέει και ο lewton...




> Η έρευνά σου έχασε μια κρίσιμη παράμετρο.


...Mε το VDSL, σε όλες σχεδόν τις εμπορικές υλοποιήσεις τοποθετείται οπτική ίνα μέχρι τα ΚΑΦΑΟ (και στις εξαιρέσεις είναι μέχρι το κτίριο), τα οποία απέχουν μερικές εκατοντάδες μέτρα από το κτίριο που αντιστοιχούν στη χειρότερη. Και, BTW, το VDSL2 φτάνει τα 100 Mbps στα 500m περίπου, αν και δε θυμάμαι αν είναι συμμετρικά ή όχι.

----------


## masteripper

Προσωπικα θα προτιμούσα 8mbps καρφωμενα και σταθερα παρα 24/32/50 και ισως /αν/μπορεί

----------


## ThReSh

> Προσωπικα θα προτιμούσα 8mbps καρφωμενα και σταθερα παρα 24/32/50 και ισως /αν/μπορεί


πλήρωνε μισθωμένη τότε  :Razz:

----------


## Charis.a

Ας φτιαξουν πρωτα το dsl :P

----------


## silegav

> Προσωπικα θα προτιμούσα 8mbps καρφωμενα και σταθερα παρα 24/32/50 και ισως /αν/μπορεί


Κι εγώ αυτής της άποψης είμαι. Πραγματικά δε μπορώ να σκεφτώ τι μπορώ να κάνω με 50Mbit γραμμή. Προσωπικά δε θα χρησιμοποιούσα πάνω από 10 και τα υπόλοιπα απλά θα υπήρχαν. Πάντα βέβαια εξαρτάται από το κόστος που θα είχαν τα 50 γιατί nice to have είναι, αλλά δε ξέρω πόσο ουσιαστική διαφορά θα δει κανείς στα 50 MB. Καλύτερα 10 - 15 και σίγουρα και τα μεγαλύτερα πακέτα σε συνδυασμό με professional πακέτα για να μπορεί ο κόσμος να κάνει και hosting.

----------


## pan34

ΑΝΤΕ να το δουμε στην Ν.Ιωνια να φτιαξουν οι ταχυτητεs.Ελπιζω βεβαια και σε καλεs τιμεs αν και λιγο δυσκολο βαση βεβαια του ποσο στοιχιζει τωρα η υπηρεσια του οτε

----------


## Tiven

> FYI ο ΟΤΕ έχει τα περισσότερα peering απο κάθε άλλο πάροχο στην Ελλάδα πράγμα που μειώνει τα hops.


λογικό δεν είναι;

----------


## Next_Level

Απο Κομοτηνη ειμαι και εχω παρατηρησει μια ξαφνικη αυξηση στην ταχυτητα μου.. Δειτε λιγο το θεμα μου και πειτε μου τι γινεται..

----------


## Georgevtr

Off Topic


		θέλω να συμμετέχω στην κλήρωση για το πρόγραμμα FTTH  :Crazy:

----------


## stelios256

και εγω απο συνορα φαληρο-αλιμος-αγιος δημητριος από 7mit κλειδώνω 10.5 πλέον.

----------


## [+=]Neo_Geo{Ech13}

> Ελπίζω ο ΟΤΕ (ειδικά εφόσον δεν υπάρχει και ανταγωνισμός στη χονδρική) να δώσει την έμφαση στις γειτονιές της Αθήνας και της Θεσσαλονίκης που υποφέρουν λόγω ποιότητας και απόστασης χαλκού.
> Όσοι πιάνουμε πάνω από 12 Mbps δε χάθηκε ο κόσμος αν αργήσουμε λίγο.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μεν, αλλά δεν με πειράζει τόσο αρκεί να έρθει κάποια στιγμή. Να δω τι θα κάνω μετά αν μου φέρει καμια καμπίνα στο 1 χιλιόμετρο Ν.Πεντέλη και δεν έχω μετά τίποτα να κράζω τον ΟΤΕ...πόπο με φαντάζομαι OTE fan-boy με μπλουζάκι  :Worthy: 

Άσχετο και με 12-14 down χωρίς τα crc & hec errors που έχω τώρα για πλάκα, μια χαρά θα μου καθότανε αλλά αυτό το 5mbit upload είναι κόλαση, ήδη το λιγουρεύομαι !!!
Μακάρι να κάνει την κίνηση ο ΟΤΕ και να το ευχαριστηθούμε όλοι στην Ελλάδα, bye.

p.s. John Lagman, δε θα δεις διαφορά, max 4 ms όπως σωστά σου λένε. Αν αλλάξει κάτι από peering agreements κλπ ίσως δεις κάτι, από το extrta b/w άντε να ξεμπουκώσει αν δεν πλακώσουν όλοι 2-4 ms μια και δεν έχει θέμα η oteglobe προς τα έξω όπως κάτι forthnet κλπ. Τέλος ίσως κερδίσεις κάτι με IPv6 βλέπε καλύτερο header format, static ips -> less overhead για routing tables, data flow labels για type of service end-to-end τα οποία όμως τσαμπέ δεν θα είναι, κ.α. μέχρι τότε learn to fight the Unani way...with LAG + Loss =)

----------

